# Which cartoon character are you?



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Everyone has a  personality of a cartoon character. Have you ever asked yourself what cartoon character you most resemble? 

A group of investigators got together and analyzed the personalities of well known and modern cartoon characters. The information that was gathered was made into this test.

Answer all the questions (only 10) with what describes you best, add up all your Points (which are next to the answer that you choose) at the end and look for your results. 
Do not cheat by looking at the end before you are done.

Then post which character you are



1. Which one of the following describes the perfect date? 
a) Candlelight dinner (4 pts.)
b) Fun/Theme Park (2 pts.)
c) Painting in the park (5 pts) 
d) Rock concert (1 pt.)
e) Going to the movies (3 pts.) 

2. What is your favorite type of music? 
a) Rock and Roll (2 pts.)
b) Alternative (1 pt.)
c) Soft Rock (4 pts.)
d) Country (5 pts ) 
e) Pop (3 pts.) 

3. What type of movies do you prefer? 
a) Comedy (2 pts..)
b) Horror (1 pt.)
c) Musical (3 pts.)
d) Romance (4 pts.)
e) Documentary (5 pts.) 

4. Which one of these occupations would you choose if you only could choose one of these? 
a) Waiter (4 pts.)
b) Professional Sports Player (5 pts.)
c) Teacher (3 pts.)
d) Police (2 pts.)
e) Cashier (1 pt) 

5 What do you do with your spare t ime?
a) Exercise (5 pts.)
b) Read (4 pts.)
c) Watch television (2 pts.)
d) Listen to music (1 pt.)
e) Sleep (3 pts.)

6. Which one of the following colors do you like best? 
a) Yellow (1 pt.)
b) White (5 pts.)
c) Sky Blue (3 pts)
d) Dark Blue(2 pts.)
e) Red (4 pts.) 

7. What do you prefer to eat? 
a) Snow (3 pts.)
b) Pizza (2 pts.)
c) Sushi (1 pt.)
d) Pasta (4 pts.)
e) Salad (5 pts.) 

8. What is your favorite holiday ?
a) Halloween(1 pt.)
b) Christmas (3 pts.)
c) New Year (2 pts.) 
d) Valentine's Day (4 pts.)
e) Thanksgiving (5 pts.)

9. If you could go to one of these places which one would it be? 
a) Paris (4 pts.)
b) Spain (5 pts)
c) Las Vegas (1 pt)
d) Hawaii (4 pts)
e) Hollywood (3 pts) 

10. With which of the following would you prefer to spend time with? 
a ) Someone Smart (5 pts.)
b) Someone attractive (2 pts.)
c) Someone who likes to Party (1 pt.)
d) Someone who always has fun (3 pts.)
e) Someone very sentimental (4 pts.) 

Now add up your points and find out the answer you have been waiting for!Put you r character in the subject line and forward to your friends and back to the person that sent this to you. 
Very interesting to see'who'  your friends are!

(10-16 points) You are Garfield : 
You are very comfortable, easy going, and you definitely know how to have fun but sometimes you take it to an extreme. You always know what you are doing and you are always in control of your life. Others may not see things as you do, but that doesn't mean that you always have to do what is right. Try to remember, your happy spirit may hurt you or others. 

(17-23 points) You are Snoopy: You are fun; you are very cool and popular. You alw ays know what's in and you ' re never out of style , you are good at knowing how to satisfy everyone else. You have probably disappeared for a few days more than once but you always come home with the family values that you learned Being married and having children are important to you, but only after you have had your share of fun times 

(24-28 points) You are Elmo:
You have lots of friends and you are also popular, always willing to give advice and help out a person in need. You are very optimistic and you always see the bright side of things. Some good advice: try not to be too much of a dreamer. Dreaming too big could cause many conflicts in y o ur life. 

(29-35 points) You are Sponge Bob Square Pants: 
You are the classic person that everyone loves. You are the best friend that anyone could ever have and never wants t o lose. You never cause harm to anyone and they would never not understand your feelings. Life is a journey, it's funny and calm for the most part Stay away from traitors and jealous people and you will be stress free. 

(36-43 points) You are Charlie Brown: 
You are tender, you fall in love quickly but you are also very serious about all relationships. You are a family person. You call your Mom every Sunday. You have many friends and may occasionally forget a few Birthdays. Don't let your passion confuse you with reality. 

(44-50 points ) You are Dexter: 
You are smart and definitely a thinker... Every situation is fronted with a plan. You have a brilliant mind. You demonstrate very strong family principles. You maintain a stable routine but neve r ignore a bad situation when it comes.. Try to do less over thinking every once in a while to spice things up a bit with spontaneity!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I AM

(29-35 points) You are Sponge Bob Square Pants: 
You are the classic person that everyone loves. You are the best friend that anyone could ever have and never wants t o lose. You never cause harm to anyone and they would never not understand your feelings. Life is a journey, it's funny and calm for the most part Stay away from traitors and jealous people and you will be stress free.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh this was funny! I am spongebob square pants too, although I must admit my favourite cartoon character is Garfield


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am Spongebob Squarepants too!  

Axxxx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

25 ~ points i'm elmo


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

another Sponge Bob here!

Sue


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

(24-28 points) I'm Elmo


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Theres an awful lot of square pants here - am another SpongeBob!!

Maya


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

another SpongeBob (33 points)


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Spookey results   perhaps everyone joining this site should take this test, only SBSP and Elmo's are allowed


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Another Spongebob here!!

x


----------

